# Cruze Diesel Discontinued For Fleet Sales



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Saw this over on The Truth About Cars web site:

GM Retaining Current Malibu, Cruze As Fleet Specials, Diesel Dead For 2016 - The Truth About Cars

It is not clear whether the diesel is being completely discontinued in 2016, or just for fleet sales in the new "Limited" versions. Does anyone have more information?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GMAuthority blog on 03/17/15 had the same sort of article. A 2016 Cruze Limited will be a fleet only vehicle and no diesel engine will be offered. The article has the VIN break down also. Mods: A thread merge needed here? 

Current Chevrolet Malibu And Cruze To Live On | GM Authority


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It makes sense to drop the CTD from fleet sales. Most American's would screw up and put regular unleaded into the tank. What neither of these articles talks about is what GM will be doing for the non-fleet next generation of the Cruze.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> It makes sense to drop the CTD from fleet sales. Most American's would screw up and put regular unleaded into the tank. What neither of these articles talks about is what GM will be doing for the non-fleet next generation of the Cruze.


I'd like to think that if the gas cap had something on it that said use Diesel only that people would use Diesel. I'd have to lose utter and complete faith in humanity if people can't even read the label.

Then again I do remember the time I was at the gas station and some guys girlfriend was putting regular in a brand new 2014 Lexus IS. It says right on the gas door that it MUST use 91 or higher. He came out and started yelling at her as if it was going to help. So you're probably right.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

The article is referring specifically to the fleet-only Cruze Limited models. As I posted in another thread here, I think using essentially the same model names for both the fleet (last generation carryover) and retail (new generation) versions can create confusion especially as the fleet versions start to appear at Chevrolet or other dealerships as used.

Dealers today are advertising 2014 Impala Limiteds for dirt cheap prices with some conveniently leaving off the "Limited" part of the name which helps add to the confusion. To me, all of this cheapens the much improved 2014 and 2015 retail Impala. The carryover generation fleet model should've been called something without the Impala name in order to create better separation between the two very different, but same model years, cars.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

obermd said:


> It makes sense to drop the CTD from fleet sales. Most American's would screw up and put regular unleaded into the tank. What neither of these articles talks about is what GM will be doing for the non-fleet next generation of the Cruze.


That's what I want to know about.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

bowtieblue said:


> The article is referring specifically to the fleet-only Cruze Limited models. As I posted in another thread here, I think using essentially the same model names for both the fleet (last generation carryover) and retail (new generation) versions can create confusion especially as the fleet versions start to appear at Chevrolet or other dealerships as used.
> 
> Dealers today are advertising 2014 Impala Limiteds for dirt cheap prices with some conveniently leaving off the "Limited" part of the name which helps add to the confusion. To me, all of this cheapens the much improved 2014 and 2015 retail Impala. The carryover generation fleet model should've been called something without the Impala name in order to create better separation between the two very different, but same model years, cars.


“Cruze F” and “Impala F” (for “Fleet”) would have made sense to me.

Glad to hear that this seems to be only a fleet-related decision. Sorry if I created a redundant thread; I did not intend to.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> I'd like to think that if the gas cap had something on it that said use Diesel only that people would use Diesel. I'd have to lose utter and complete faith in humanity if people can't even read the label.
> 
> Then again I do remember the time I was at the gas station and some guys girlfriend was putting regular in a brand new 2014 Lexus IS. It says right on the gas door that it MUST use 91 or higher. He came out and started yelling at her as if it was going to help. So you're probably right.


my av is the cruze diesel 'gas' cap


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> I'd like to think that if the gas cap had something on it that said use Diesel only that people would use Diesel. I'd have to lose utter and complete faith in humanity if people can't even read the label.
> 
> Then again I do remember the time I was at the gas station and some guys girlfriend was putting regular in a brand new 2014 Lexus IS. It says right on the gas door that it MUST use 91 or higher. He came out and started yelling at her as if it was going to help. So you're probably right.


A gas station attendant put gasoline in my sister’s diesel Jetta once; thank goodness she found out what he did and did not start the car. It had to be towed away and the fuel tank pumped out.

An English friend of mine had a diesel; his wife put petrol (as they say) into it. Goodbye engine.

Oh, sorry about your faith in humanity.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 100% faith in people to always follow habit.

I wonder how many of the 2014s which are still all over the lots as new cars will find their way to the fleet market when the 2016s come out.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I wonder how many of the 2014s which are still all over the lots as new cars will find their way to the fleet market when the 2016s come out.


Funny, we got a flyer from a local old, large Chevy dealership in the mail today. 2014 Cruzes for $1,500 off with 0% financing for 72 months. Checked their on line inventory and they're up to their left earlobe in them. Buh Bye.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> I wonder how many of the 2014s which are still all over the lots as new cars will find their way to the fleet market when the 2016s come out.


 That would be up to dealers, I imagine, since they own them. GM doesn't take back leftovers. Some dealers may buy (title) the cars to take advantage of expiring incentives at some point so 2014s with extremely low mileage will go from the "new" to "pre-owned" section.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The CTD has been discontinued in Australia and rumour has it that the Cruze may go all together in 2017. I think there will be a backlash against both GM and Ford vehicles because they will no longer be building cars here. Toyota is also closing their Australian factory, but I don't think they will cop the same backlash as their best selling cars and trucks are already imported.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aussie said:


> The CTD has been discontinued in Australia and rumour has it that the Cruze may go all together in 2017. I think there will be a backlash against both GM and Ford vehicles because they will no longer be building cars here. Toyota is also closing their Australian factory, but I don't think they will cop the same backlash as their best selling cars and trucks are already imported.


I thought Aussies liked hyundai's


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> I thought Aussies liked hyundai's
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I have a Hyundai that I inherited and it is a great little car for my wife, but I will have my CTD for a long time yet. The vehicles that Holden look like importing really have no appeal to me, the Japanese and Korean cars are simply better value for money once the Cruze is gone.
View attachment 138770


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Aphidman said:


> A gas station attendant put gasoline in my sister’s diesel Jetta once; thank goodness she found out what he did and did not start the car. It had to be towed away and the fuel tank pumped out.
> 
> An English friend of mine had a diesel; his wife put petrol (as they say) into it. Goodbye engine.
> 
> *Oh, sorry about your faith in humanity.*


Good catch on your sisters part and a testament to why I avoid stations that require attendants. If you can't trust your better half to use the right gas how can you trust a attendant to do it right.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> Good catch on your sisters part and a testament to why I avoid stations that require attendants. If you can't trust your better half to use the right gas how can you trust a attendant to do it right.


Good point. Oh, and my “faith in humanity” quip was not intended to be snide; truly sorry if it was taken as such.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Aphidman said:


> Good point. Oh, and my “faith in humanity” quip was not intended to be snide; truly sorry if it was taken as such.


Lol no I thought it was funny.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

obermd said:


> I have 100% faith in people to always follow habit.
> 
> I wonder how many of the 2014s which are still all over the lots as new cars will find their way to the fleet market when the 2016s come out.


That made me curious about 2014 inventory at the dealership where I got my 2014 CTD four months ago. Their 2014 Cruzes (gas and diesel alike) are all gone, and their 2015 stock includes four diesels and 28 gasoline models. There was one 2014 diesel still in inventory after I took delivery of mine, so it got sold too. They may not be flying off the lots, but I would guess that they are selling steadily in Calgary.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It could be worse. Look at these lots in Europe.

17 Mind-Blowing Pics Of Car Purgatories Where Thousands Of Unsold Vehicles Sit Idle - Odometer.com


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopefully they'll continue with it, if not mine will be around for a long time.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

It is only discontinued for the fleet version. The new Cruze being sold retail will still have a diesel version.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> It is only discontinued for the fleet version. The new Cruze being sold retail will still have a diesel version.


Do you have a link to this article? (Or your source?)


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Do you have a link to this article? (Or your source?)


Current Chevrolet Malibu And Cruze To Live On | GM Authority


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

If you go to the Chevy website to build your own cruze, the diesel only comes up as 2014, gas versions say 2015. It looks like they already ended production going by that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Current Chevrolet Malibu And Cruze To Live On | GM Authority





Black20cruze said:


> If you go to the Chevy website to build your own cruze, the diesel only comes up as 2014, gas versions say 2015. It looks like they already ended production going by that.


Good information, but I don't think there is any real evidence (yet) as to whether we will get a 2016 Cruze diesel. Unless I am missing something (which is likely lol)


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

Black20cruze said:


> If you go to the Chevy website to build your own cruze, the diesel only comes up as 2014, gas versions say 2015. It looks like they already ended production going by that.


I'm still seeing the *2015* CTD on the Chevrolet "build your own" page.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't build a diesel Cruze here in Oz either, only the 1.6T and the 1.8l clunker.

And some models are automatic-only. Bah!

Well, I was giving up on GMH after they pulled out of Oz, if I can get another 5-8 years out of the Cruze I'll be very happy, then I'll see what is worth looking at.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> Good catch on your sisters part and a testament to why I avoid stations that require attendants. If you can't trust your better half to use the right gas how can you trust a attendant to do it right.


NJ still has them. Luckily on Base you can pump your own. Those guys kept putting 87 in my Subaru and tried to in my Cruze when both are marked.


----------

